# Pier Report 's



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Fernandina Beach to Ormond Beach:
Sheepshead,Whiting,Flounder .

Ormond Beach to Stuart:
Drum, Sheepshead ,Whiting 

Sebastian Inlet:
Pompano, Flounder, Snook

Stuart to Ft. Lauderdale:
Cobia , Snook ,Mackerel, Runners ,Jacks

Ft. Lauderdale to Key Largo:
Cuda and Snook

Naples to Flamingo:
Whiting

Port Charlette - Naples:
Whiting, Mackerel

Homasassa to Port Charlette:
Trout, Sheepshead, a few Macks

Pensacola to Apalachicola:
White Trout , Bonito

Good Luck to all 

T<----->Lines 
Kozlow


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Thanks for all the great info out of FLA. 

Got my annual out-of-state Saltwater License 2-weeks ago in Pensacola, and I've got 2 more business trips coming up down there and am looking forward to a little early, early AM and late-afternoon fishing.

March 10 - 12 ... Venice Jetty one day, and Marco Island Jetty one day.

March 25 - 27 ... Tampa Airport Causeway one day, and Ozella State Park one day. 

Then in April a week in Coco Beach, where I'll fish from Sebastian Inlet north.

I'll be sure to post thorough reports for each day.

See ya'll soon ... and often.

THROW MORE BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Good to hear from Feb's Angler of the month.
Hope you enjoy yourself while you are here.
You will be just a little bit eatly for the opening of the north jetty at the Inlet.  http://www.jettypark.com/fishing/fishingtides.html. 
Take care

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------

